# Friday Coyote Fun



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I had some time this afternoon and made three sets. This is my first year hunting coyotes, and calling them in is an absolute blast! Had coyotes come in at all three sets, got one at each of the first two sets, and then missed one at the last set.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I absolutely love coyote hunting. 
grew up in AZ hunting them! nothing like dogs on a run. Im tweeking some loads for my .243 right now to lay the smack down on dome dogs come Dec-Jan..

3 dogs on 3 sets here in UT? wow!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

It is quite the rush seeing them running in! I shot a .223 today and love it! I shot one at about 100 yards and it totally smashed him. The other one was a hit a little far back and it did the spin in a tight circle biting at the wound thing until I hit it again. The biggest mistake I made today was trying to shoot them while they were trotting - I was afraid to make a sound to get them to stop.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah, just let them come as close as they want then give'em the kiss of death.

I usually have a 12ga sitting next to me with some #4 buck shot for the close ones


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome! I've seen coyotes on the deer hunt but never got a shot. Wante to try calling sometime. Have a decoy and everything


----------



## Spotandstock (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm headed out early tomorrow morning to try a new area. I can't wait.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> It is quite the rush seeing them running in! I shot a .223 today and love it! I shot one at about 100 yards and it totally smashed him. The other one was a hit a little far back and it did the spin in a tight circle biting at the wound thing until I hit it again. The biggest mistake I made today was trying to shoot them while they were trotting - I was afraid to make a sound to get them to stop.


If you just bark like a dog they almost will always stop


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

BigMac said:


> If you just bark like a dog they almost will always stop


Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try next time I'm out!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeez, looks like you hit the left one with a .50 cal.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Jedidiah said:


> Jeez, looks like you hit the left one with a .50 cal.


I was very surprised that the 55 grain bullet would do that much damage!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Jeff, are you entered in the Evanston coyote hunt thingie?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> Hey Jeff, are you entered in the Evanston coyote hunt thingie?


Nope, I didn't know that thing even existed.. Where could a guy find more information about it?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Impressive first year of hunting! Good job!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Nope, I didn't know that thing even existed.. Where could a guy find more information about it?


Evanston Sports World on Front Street


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You are off to a great start. Most newbs don't have much success right of the bat and most of them give up.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

just for you CPAjeff. 1 of 2 dogs busted today. I was getting board on mallards so I took a break


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The pro hunter teaching the seminar at cabelas uses a Benelli with Hevi Shot with like 00 shot something or other and has this in the sticks ready to rock and has his AR at his side for the farther ones. Apparently gets surprised with really close ones regularly so chose the shot as his primary shooter.


----------

